# Norwegian, Swedish and Finnish Leauge - predictions



## scoregenerator (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi,
I'm Adam.
I'd like post here my football tips for Scandinavian leauges. I use software "Score Generator". Program calculates data and show results. It use mathematical analysis to work. More information in my signature 

First tip:

13.07

*VPS* - PK35 Vantaa @2,05 tip:1 // 93% chance to win


----------



## scoregenerator (Jul 15, 2016)

This weekend scandinavia games


----------

